# sight set all the way to right but arrows still grouping to the far right



## RRHJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello
I recently bought a cartel super sight, it is a basic sight with a single pin. My arrows are grouping well to the right and i have the sight set as far to the right as it will go and i do not know what to do next. I was just aiming significantly to the left but I have recently had success in rigging the sight onto the bow in a way it is not really supposed to be attached. This allows it to be positioned further to the right. This is simply covering up the symptoms and not fixing the underlying problem though. It seems to me that the sight would be adjustable to accommodate most archers so I am just wondering if anyone has any ideas of what could be causing this? Thanks! btw it's a hoyt eclipse recurve bow and i got a cartel super sight


----------



## TrkyFrk (Jan 9, 2009)

How is your rest set. What does it measure from the riser to the center of rest and what kinda bow.


----------



## RRHJ (Dec 4, 2009)

TrkyFrk said:


> How is your rest set. What does it measure from the riser to the center of rest and what kinda bow.


It's a hoty eclipse recurve bow. Sorry but I'm a little confused about the measurement you want. In what direction and from what starting point on the riser do you want me to measure from?


----------



## RRHJ (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know if this will help but here are some pictures of the rest / riser


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Your rest need to be moved out away from the riser, the sight window is wide with the rest as it is it is way way over to the right. So your arrows are being shot to the right no matter what else you do. have to move it out. Randy


----------



## RRHJ (Dec 4, 2009)

ravensgait said:


> Your rest need to be moved out away from the riser, the sight window is wide with the rest as it is it is way way over to the right. So your arrows are being shot to the right no matter what else you do. have to move it out. Randy


Thanks for the reply. My rest came with a foam spacer thing but the one isn't enough. I think two or three would do the trick so i will have to get some more. Thanks!


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

your best bet would be a new rest,, Also see if you can't get someone who knows recurves to help you out.. Randy


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd suggest getting a real rest and berger button. I do not mean it as an insult but you need more adjustment than a stick on rest gives you.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll assume you are shooting w/fingers. Post this on the finger shooter and FITA sections, you should get more input from recurve shooters as opposed to the compound guys. You definitely need a cushion plunger but you should be able to make that Hoyt rest work for now. If you are using vanes instead of feathers you could be getting extreme contact w/the riser....


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Definitely need a new rest and berger button as already said. The rest you have on there were for bows before there was any cutout on the bows. Your arrow for shooting fingers on a right handed bow , if looking from behind the point end of the arrow should be more on the left side of the string for proper tuning of arrow.


----------



## RRHJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Definitely need a new rest and berger button as already said. The rest you have on there were for bows before there was any cutout on the bows. Your arrow for shooting fingers on a right handed bow , if looking from behind the point end of the arrow should be more on the left side of the string for proper tuning of arrow.


Thanks, What sort of beginner's rest would you recommend for a bow like this with a cutout?


----------

